# Age of a Maglite?



## willrx (Jan 28, 2007)

Is there any way to tell when my 6 C cell Maglite was produced? Does Mag keep up serial numbers? I just bought a 6 C cell from an old hardware store-love to know how old it is. Thanks.


----------



## carbine15 (Jan 28, 2007)

Did they have any more? What color is it? Welcome to CPF by the way. 
Here's a link that might help in your search. 
http://www.maglite.com/feedback.asp
They also have a place where you can register your flashlight online.
http://www.maglite.com/register.asp


----------



## willrx (Jan 29, 2007)

No, this was the only one. It was in an old display case they used to use before standing displays. The light is black BTW. They also supposedly have a few 5 C cell lights. I'm going back to look for those. Thanks for the links.


----------



## willrx (Jan 29, 2007)

Found more 5 C cell lights-still in the box from the mid 1980's. Interesting, no spare bulb or even room for one.


----------



## Nebula (Jan 29, 2007)

Willrx - I would like to purchase one of the 5C lights if you want to sell. Please PM with details. Thanks. Kirk


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jan 29, 2007)

Mag does keep the serial numbers. They can tell you the year and month it was made.

The flat tailcaps were used until around 1990.


----------



## willrx (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------

